# Looking for Interested Racers to get a club started



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

My raceway is finished except for one major ingredient, racers. So far there have been a few drivers down at the local commercial track that have expressed some interest in starting a club but only a couple have actually come by to see my track. I think it's partially due to the price of gas.

So if any of you live in or near Volusia County and you have the time and the gas money contact me about coming by for a visit. I don't charge anything for using the track and I have plenty of cars I'd be willing to loan out to visitors.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am sure everyone, except me, knows where DEBARY in Volusia County is. especially if you live close enough to it to be able to go there. but, I am still in the dark?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

A guess,  Gulf coast of Florida??


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*We have a club and a state series close to you!*

We have Central Florida HO Racers CFHOR, under Yahoo groups, which will be having races this summer and our state series FL HOPRA, www.flhopra.com . The last FL HOPRA race, of this season, will be May 14th at the Raceway.biz in Melbourne, FL. I would be glad to loan you cars. Please contact me, I would love to talk to you at let you know about all the racing possibilities available in Central Florida for HO racers! I would love to hear about your track.

Leo Belleville
FL HOPRA Director
[email protected]
407-498-0297


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

alpink said:


> I am sure everyone, except me, knows where DEBARY in Volusia County is. especially if you live close enough to it to be able to go there. but, I am still in the dark?


DeBary is about 30 miles north of Orlando and about the same distance from Daytona along Interstate 4. My track is located about 2 miles east of US 17&92 on Highbanks Rd.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

slotcar58 said:


> We have Central Florida HO Racers CFHOR, under Yahoo groups, which will be having races this summer and our state series FL HOPRA, www.flhopra.com . The last FL HOPRA race, of this season, will be May 14th at the Raceway.biz in Melbourne, FL. I would be glad to loan you cars. Please contact me, I would love to talk to you at let you know about all the racing possibilities available in Central Florida for HO racers! I would love to hear about your track.
> 
> Leo Belleville
> FL HOPRA Director
> ...


Leo, my track is for 1/32 scale cars and 1/43 cars will run on it. I've already got so much invested in this scale that HO is not on the table at this time. I'll probably be in Melbourne next weekend for the GRRR retro races.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Starting a club*

Sorry,

I should have asked. Most tracks are HO. No problem. Good racing!

Leo


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks. A long time ago, while I was in college, I built a four lane Aurora HO speedway that covered an entire ping pong table. It had a banked 180 degree corner and a section of cobblestone pavement. We had lots of fun racing on it for about three years. Then I graduated and moved away and eventually my mother gave the track to a friend of hers who had a young son. Over the years all of my cherished HO cars disappeared one by one and now there are none left. But I have replaced them with the beautiful 1/32 scale cars that are on the market today and I don't miss them so much except when I see how much one of the classics brings on E-Bay


----------

